# Fair asking price HS724WA?



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm thinking of maybe selling my Honda after the new ones become available but, not before. I bought mine in January of this year and only have 4 hrs. on it. I really want the features of the new 724 since I don't like: hard to turn, hand crank… 

What would be a fair asking price? The unit is just like new and still has the remaining warranty left. If I would have known I would have waited till the new ones this year came out. 

Probably will list locally on C-List.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Knock a couple hundred off. You may even have to go more. 
Will your dealer work with you on trade?
Is there no way to simply modify yours?


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

From my own observations nearly new gear sells privately for about 60% of the retail. Dealerships generally get more. If demand is high and supply low you'll get more. (Like during the first major snowstorm and everyone who was sitting on the fence suddenly want's one.)


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The fact that there is a delay on delivery of the new HSS series blowers may play in your favor.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I can't imagine someone would pay 60% off of list for a unit with only 4 hrs. on it and 2years left of warranty. I want to buy a nearly new unit in your neck of the woods if thats what they are selling for.

Haven't talked to dealer yet for trade value. I'm sure it's like trading a car,you could most likely get more selling it outright.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

charley95 said:


> I can't imagine someone would pay 60% off of list for a unit with only 4 hrs. on it and 2years left of warranty. I want to buy a nearly new unit in your neck of the woods if thats what they are selling for.
> 
> Haven't talked to dealer yet for trade value. I'm sure it's like trading a car,you could most likely get more selling it outright.


I think he meant that you will get 60% of the list price (40% off) or more depending on demand, not 60% off from the list price.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I think he meant that you will get 60% of the list price (40% off) or more depending on demand, not 60% off from the list price.


True, I misread that.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

charley95 said:


> I'm thinking of maybe selling my Honda after the new ones become available but, not before. I bought mine in January of this year and only have 4 hrs. on it. I really want the features of the new 724 since I don't like: hard to turn, hand crank…
> 
> What would be a fair asking price? The unit is just like new and still has the remaining warranty left. If I would have known I would have waited till the new ones this year came out.
> 
> Probably will list locally on C-List.


jmo, but i would keep the " tried and tested" machine you have for another winter.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> jmo, but i would keep the " tried and tested" machine you have for another winter.


+ 1 with that, we already see a few regreating the fact that they sold theirs instead of keeping it as a back up until they are happy with the new HSS.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> + 1 with that, we already see a few regreating the fact that they sold theirs instead of keeping it as a back up until they are happy with the new HSS.


I know. These new features should have been on the Honda's years ago. I do have an older Toro single stage as back up.The motorized chute & the new steering is a huge plus for me.


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

I wouldn't knock too much off what you paid since I think there will be people looking for the old model since there are less things to break on it.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm usually not the type to want the latest and greatest but the steering and chute crank is a PITA. I'll wait till they become available and throw mine on C-List and see what happens. Still not sure what I'll ask for it. It's essentially still new with 2yrs. of warranty left. 

I paid more for this Honda than I did for my 96 Buick. I think the new ones are priced the same?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The new honda HSS are basically priced like the Old HS series.
The best advice I can give you when you go to sell it is to start high on the price, then you can gradually lower it if it does not sell.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

I agree with what everyone else said.
There are delays on the new ones and some people need something now
Some people don't like electronic bells and whistles because they can break & be expensive to repair
Some people like saving a few bucks

I'd start with a price around $150 below dealer's price on that unit. It only has 4 hours on it so it must be like new. There's a savings on something close to brand new & still under warranty and added savings in not needing to pay sales tax as well.

Worst case scenario, they try knocking you down in price and you will have to decide then what your bottom line price will be.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

My advice is that if you are willing to roll the dice and be without a unit this winter I would try to sell it now for the maximum price. 

My guess is with everything talked about on these boards that the demand for a "New" HS unit with as little use as yours that you could sell it quickly for a great price. 

I remember chatting Charley as we got our units at the same time last year. In my opinion I am happy with the old school technology and happy I got mine last year. But I realize everyone is different and has different things they would like.

I saw two ads for people selling used single stage HS 621's near me for $450-$475 that have had a lot of use and these units are selling for that when you can buy a new HS720 for $600 retail. I know of one those that sold for sure for $450. That sounds like solid money to me if someone is willing to pay that for 10-15 y/o single stage snowblower.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Charley -

From a buyers perspective, I would flip it as soon as you can IMO. While waiting another year would be a plus, since the kinks in the newer model might get ironed out further, I think the resale on your HS might be quite a bit less for any prospective buyer, bearing there is a newer model out with (electric chute, power steering, higher intake).

The ? boils down to availability of your ~replacement~ should you sell your HS this season.

IMO, you can't really compare the 621 to what the selling price of the 720 is IMO.
They are not like equivalents. The paddles are fully supported on the 621 with steel. The 720 center paddle is about 1/2 the size of the 621, and then the side paddles have no steel support/backing to them. While they are Honda single stages, IMO, they are in a different class of their own.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

charley95 said:


> I can't imagine someone would pay 60% off of list for a unit with only 4 hrs. on it and 2years left of warranty. I want to buy a nearly new unit in your neck of the woods if thats what they are selling for.
> 
> Haven't talked to dealer yet for trade value. I'm sure it's like trading a car,you could most likely get more selling it outright.



You might be surprised. Depending on what kind of operation the dealer is running, you might do OK with a trade deal. It couldn't hurt to ask, and maybe check with another dealer if you don't like the offer. 

Dealer will want to make a few dollars. If it's like trading a car in Ontario, you get a reduction in sales tax on the new one based on the retail price less the trade allowance. Also a lot less of a PITA. Waiting for people to show up to see it, no shows, tire kickers can be a real pain.


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Dealer by me is selling new 2015 models for $630-690 off list. He only has tracked models though


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Mobile,

You are right no comparison between the 621 and new 720. 

I guess what I was alluding to is that many "Honda fans" are willing to pay more for the old school Honda's that are time tested or so it seems.

So perhaps that will prove true in the short term for the two stage HS units versus new two stage HSS units. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

malba2366 said:


> Dealer by me is selling new 2015 models for $630-690 off list. He only has tracked models though


where is that?


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

malba2366 said:


> Dealer by me is selling new 2015 models for $630-690 off list. He only has tracked models though


Where is that dealer? I never heard of Honda's being discounted that much.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

I'd very strongly consider a brand new 2015 if it was $700 off.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm thinking this is too good to be true. That dealer would be the #1 seller in the country if it is true.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I did see and I posted a link a couple of months ago of a dealer that had new track and wheeled Honda HS928s for $2100 each. 
I do believe that the price would be ligit. Everyone is waiting for the new HSS models, therefore they are gonna have a hard time selling what they have on older HS models (at MSR price) unless..........lots of snow hit the ground and people will just buy them out of desperation.......(think about it HS and HSS are priced the same...... wich one would you like and want......... likely the new HSS)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

your Honda is too new charley and commands top dollar. problem is top dollar is too close to the price of a new Honda snowblower which would come with a full warranty. while you have guys on the board that would rather have your hs they are not the ones buying it they are just saying they would rather have the old proven design. if I were new to blowers and in the market for a new Honda I would buy the hss mainly because the price between it and your hs wouldn't be much different, whats a few hundred dollars at that price point


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

charley95 said:


> I'm thinking this is too good to be true. That dealer would be the #1 seller in the country if it is true.


Those are the prices for left over 2015 inventory (the old models) not the new 2016 models.

Honda 2-stage Snow Blowers Power Place, Inc.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the link Malba. Mrs. Zavie and I went next door for dinner last nite. He's a Honda guy to the max. Honda CRV, Van, lawnmower, etc.... Of course the guy topic drifted right to snowblowers and he is actually toying with the idea of getting a 2015 HS928TA. With the 2016's toasty, all the dealers have to sell are the 2015's so I guess it's the supply and demand deal. However it seems likely to me that Honda may even increase prices for the 2016-2017 models so todays discounted prices on the old ones look even better. We started looking at dealers near us so with the prices in the ad you linked too, who knows, perhaps we will be road warriors soon.


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

malba2366 said:


> Those are the prices for left over 2015 inventory (the old models) not the new 2016 models.
> 
> Honda 2-stage Snow Blowers Power Place, Inc.


 
That's odd, Power Place is my closest Honda Snowblower dealer and they said they had no 2015 Honda blowers left when I stopped in there in August. So I bought my HS928WA at another dealer a few weeks ago. I guess they got more in?


----------

